# 2018 Lemon



## Jolene (May 29, 2019)

My Cruze started having problems in March at 14,000 miles. It’s been in the shop now 7 times for the same issue. Check engine light, stabile link, reaction control. They have changed the plugs, dig a computer update and checked compression. Yesterday once again it happened as always when I’m coming off the on ramp to the highway. This time a semi just missed me when the car bogged down and all lights came on. Now they said another computer update and after pushing a fuel igniter on cylinder 1. It is a lemon. They have had it way over a total of 36 days. I’m at my wits end with this car. It also burns white smoke. 
Has anyone else dealt with this? I’m ready to drive it thru the showroom window.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Google Lemon Law.

Then google Lemon Law for your state.

My understanding is 3 times for the same repair.

I had a friend go through 3 transmissions on her ford. I think focus. They took the car back and now she has a Kia.

And for all you folks that thing it goes towards any car. It don't.

It only applies to new cars. 

Some states MAY have some type of used car thing. My state don't. Only new cars. And I think it's a federal law.


----------



## Jolene (May 29, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Google Lemon Law.
> 
> Then google Lemon Law for your state.
> 
> ...


In Wisconsin it’s 30 days and 6 times. I’m past it, but here you have to get an attorney. Bergstrom here owns everything and I’ve been told good luck during the minimum year of a fight. A I want is them to take the car back and let me buy something else that’s not broke.


----------



## Jolene (May 29, 2019)

For as many problems as I have read for the same issues, we should have a class action lawsuit. This last issue almost killed me by a semi. I have told them that it does this when excellerating to get up to speed on the highway. Of course they cannot duplicate it, but I have videos and they are doing nothing but just replacing parts and keep updating the computer. No one else is getting all of these computer updates.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

As of 2014 in your State:

What is a "lemon"? A new vehicle that is no more than a year old and still under warranty is classified as a "lemon" if: • It has a serious defect the manufacturer or dealer(s) didn't fix in four tries, or • It has one or more defects that prevent you from using it for 30 days or more (the 30 days need not be consecutive).


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

Try another Chevy dealer (or any GM dealer, for that matter).


----------



## Jolene (May 29, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> As of 2014 in your State:
> 
> What is a "lemon"? A new vehicle that is no more than a year old and still under warranty is classified as a "lemon" if: • It has a serious defect the manufacturer or dealer(s) didn't fix in four tries, or • It has one or more defects that prevent you from using it for 30 days or more (the 30 days need not be consecutive).


It started prior to the year date, the GM Corp will not even budge on anything. I need an attorney I think.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I'd recommend trying another dealer like JoelnMilwaukee said. The techs at your dealer clearly don't know what the problem is, and as you said, simply throwing parts at it. That's a sign of a bad mechanic. An irresponsible one at that. Try another dealer, explain your case, and see what happens. If they give you the same story, ask to speak to the dealership owner. And write GM directly. It's a shitty situation but it sounds like you're going to have to start playing hardball because something is clearly wrong with your car and they need to fix it if it's under warranty. That's their job.


----------

